# hinihingian [hinihingean - hihingean]



## MickyS

What do hinihingean and hihingean mean?  Can't find the definitions anywhere?


----------



## DotterKat

It is spelled _*hinihingian *_from the verb *hingi* _(to ask, request, beg, plead, beseech, petition or even demand something from someone_).

Here are some examples:

Lagi na lamang siyang hinihingian ng pera ng kanyang mga anak.
Her children constantly (*ask* / *beg*) her for money.

Ang Presidente ay hinihingian ng paliwanag tungkol sa pagkamatay ng mga turista.
They are *demanding* an explanation from the President regarding the death of those tourists.

Hinihingian niya ng kapatawaran ang pamilya ng batang kanyang nasagasaan.
He is *pleading* / *begging* the family of the child he ran over for forgiveness.

*Hihingian* is the future tense of the same verb _(someone will be asked, begged, petitioned, etc. for something)._


----------



## MickyS

Couldn't figure out the root.  The misspelling by the person sure didn't help my quest.  Thanks!!!


----------

